# having a problem



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

im trying a little something different its a 3 piece bait about 3 1/8 inches long i have put a coat of devcon on it but worried about leaking water in the holes any ideas would be welcomed. im am useing stainless nails for pins .


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

You can take envirotex and dip the pins and fill the hole out with the pin in place. The advantage of etex is that it takes at least 2 days to harden all the way. If you get leaking into the joint area you can flex the bait the next day and it will work its way free. In the sense of not binding. I started to take my jointed baits and just cover the whole thing. I take it off the wheel the next day and flex it untill the metal to metal works itself free. I cut it back a little with a razor blade and coat again if needed. I know your bait is very small. It may be an option. Even polyurathane also. after the pins are set in place with the etex. let to drip dry maybe

The devcon cannot do this. It hardens in 8 hours and will crack or chip off maybe. I can't wait to hear how it runs. I have started a trout swimbait. I am having similiar issues.

Also, that is a slick tight joint system. I am impressed!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Jody, 
You could also shorten your pin's a little and insert short dowel section's on the top and bottom, then finish as usual. No doubt any swimbait will require added attention. It sure will be interresting to see what everyone come's up with. I'm working on one now that has more joint's than you can count on one hand!!! Oh the Maddness!!!

Douglas


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

I am not familiar with etex, but something more liquid might be in order, to coat the walls of the hole (from the inside), preventing water from being soaked up inside, and can then be coated over with your normal clear.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

This experiment is perfect for the use of propionate .Build very little and seals the bait perfectly .Dip each part separately ,drill out holes glue and cover pins with some propionate paste and you´re done for painting and clearing


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Swimbaits are a problem in themselves when it comes to that type of joint...funny Doug should mention that because I am working on a multiple jointed one as we speak and am having fits on the sealing process myself....the last one I did worked great but it was a much simpler joint and I want a much tighter and less obvious joint... there becomes the issue..... I think Tigger has the answer, because the way Devcon sets up, if any gets in there you will have a problem, been there.

Rod


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

sorry swede i have never heard of propionate paste.i would not even know where to look for that stuff.any ideas is it water proof. these swim baits are a head ache after this one im going back to one piece baits i dont have enough advil for this haha


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

I&#180;ve sent propionate all over & it waterproofs your bait completely .When you redrill holes you just put a drop in hole &let it dry overnight before you glue the pin .Its basically pellets you dilute in acetone or virgin laquer thinner but remember theres lots of diffrent hardnesses of theese pellets
& i also got lips in same material that you only use the diluted sealant to glue the lips in with


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Swede has an incredible product for super sealing. I was going to start a thread leading you into that. LOL 

Oh what Swede has in store for you! LOL


----------

